# Help for Mama



## abeam (Jun 30, 2013)

We have just lost a set of twins. The mama's utters are engorged. What do I do NOW?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If they are really bad I would milk her out, but with mine when that happeneds I leave them be and cut alfalfa and grain out of their diet till shes about dryed up......sorry about your twins


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait were they new born twins??? If so for sure milk her out and get that first milk and freeze it in case you ever need it, that stuff is gold!!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

aww, so sorry for your loss

1) give her some warm water with molasses in it
2) milk her out, warm compresses and an udder massage beforehand will help her let down
3) start antibiotics if you had to go in

I'm sure there's other stuff I'm not thinking of, but I'm pretty sure those are the big ones


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely needs to be milked out. If kids were just born, then you can save the colostrum and freeze it for any problems in the future.


----------



## abeam (Jun 30, 2013)

*engorged teats*

Thank you for your replies. She is not too tame. It may take some doing, but it will be done. Her teats look as if they may be getting inflamed. Any help with this?onder: Antibiotic?


----------



## abeam (Jun 30, 2013)

lileomom said:


> aww, so sorry for your loss
> 
> 1) give her some warm water with molasses in it
> 2) milk her out, warm compresses and an udder massage beforehand will help her let down
> ...


What exactly do you mean by go in?


----------



## abeam (Jun 30, 2013)

abeam said:


> We have just lost a set of twins. The mama's utters are engorged. What do I do NOW?


I just had another set of twins 2 weeks ago. After and if I can get her teats to let down can the babies nurse on her teats to help her or bad idea?


----------



## abeam (Jun 30, 2013)

*engorged teats*

Help.


abeam said:


> I just had another set of twins 2 weeks ago. After and if I can get her teats to let down can the babies nurse on her teats to help her or bad idea?


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

abeam said:


> What exactly do you mean by go in?


 If you had to put your hand inside the doe to get the babies out, or if the babies were dead inside her for period of time (i.e. if they were decomposing when born) then she should be started on penicillin for five days.

Chances are that your doe won't allow kids to nurse that aren't hers. They can tell the difference.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you hold her and get the kids to nurse..might be a fight or she might welcome it..but do milk out the colostrum and freeze it in small amounts like in a ice try..then bag them to store in freezer...if you dont plan on milking mom regularly.then reduce feed and just keep the udder comfortable..she will produce less and less milk 
So sorry for your loss


----------



## abeam (Jun 30, 2013)

OK. No, she gave birth to the Alpine/Boar twins(beautiful babies) while we were gone to the store. I think we lost the babies before we could check on them, because her milk would not let down and it was tooo hot the day after they were born. Her teats were soooo huge before birth. Way bigger than last time. Is this something to be aware of it happens again or is this normal? Her last pregnancy, her teats did not get this big.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

everything stretches out with time and the more kids she has had. How old is she?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If her udder and teats are tight..you wil need to milk her out..if you do not want a milk goat then milk just enough to keep her udder and teats comfortable..its hard to say if she will do this again..since we can not say why she lost these kids..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.

She needs relief, milk her. The longer you wait , her teats may explode(balloon) literally.


----------



## abeam (Jun 30, 2013)

She is 3 yrs old, second pregnancy. First babies are still living and doing fine, one year old now. One with a month old set of twins herself. I tried to tie her and milk her, she would let me go near her teats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have some one hold her, get her cornered where she cant back up or move to the side....be more stubborn then she is..if her udder is tight..she needs relief...good luck


----------

